# Shark fishing



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

well first off hello everyone. name is nathan and im located at the nas naval base for tech school for the USAF. and stuck here for about 4 months. so i figured damn i might as well get a lot of shark fishing done before i leave:thumbup:. with no vehicle down here im kinda shit out of luck. for the time being until i come back from the Christmas break. or one of my fellow airmen get a vehicle. my fishing rig is getting sent down here right now and should be here next week. pretty much what im getting too i need someone to fish with lol. im more then willing to give gas money, or even buy some bait at a local shop. ill buy some leader material as well. if anyone is interested send me a pm with your number and ill get back to you. thanks, nathan


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

Your not SOL you have some of the best fishing right where you are! Base is where i do the bulk of my shark fishing!:thumbup:







7ft 1in Sandbar caught this Friday 








6ft and 6ft 5in Bulls caught last weekend 

hit me up and we might be able to get together one of these weekends

James


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

hell yea im down for sure, pm me your number and ill hit you and we can figure out something. like i said i dont have my vehicle or my kayak so ill hit you up with some cash or something for bait and what not ok. but yea just pm your number so we can do work on some of these sharks


----------

